# Θα μας πιάσει ο asbos στον ipnas;



## Elsa (Jan 7, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχει βάση, αλλά περιγράφει ένα τρομακτικό -πολύ κοντινό- μέλλον:
At last, a law to stop almost anyone from doing almost anything.
Protesters, buskers, preachers, the young: all could end up with 'ipnas'. Of course, if you're rich, you have nothing to fear

Το ίδιο άρθρο και εδώ: Dead Zone
:s


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2014)

Ωχ, με βλέπω φυλακή...
Είμαι βλέπεις τσαντίλα ον και γκρινιάζω δημόσια όποτε εχω παράπονα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2014)

Μετά και τα SOPA και PIPA, αναρωτιέμαι αν οι αγγλόγλωσσοι νομοθέτες έχουν κάποια διεστραμμένη αίσθηση του χιούμορ ή απλά προσπαθούν να προειδοποιήσουν υπογείως μόνο όσους ξέρουν ελληνικά.


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2014)

Είναι που οι υπολογιστές μιλάνε ελληνικά, ντε!


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

Προς το παρόν, ας έχουμε τη γλωσσική διάσταση, για να ξέρουμε για τι μιλάμε:

An *anti-social behaviour order* or *ASBO* /ˈæzbəʊ/ is a civil order made against a person who has been shown, on the balance of evidence, to have engaged in anti-social behaviour. The orders, introduced in the United Kingdom by Prime Minister Tony Blair in 1998, were designed to correct minor incidents that would not ordinarily warrant criminal prosecution. The orders restrict behaviour in some way, by prohibiting a return to a certain area or shop, or by restricting public behaviour such as swearing or drinking alcohol. Many see the ASBO as connected with young delinquents.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-social_behaviour_order


The bill would permit injunctions against anyone of 10 or older who "has engaged or threatens to engage in conduct capable of causing nuisance or annoyance to any person". It would replace asbos with *ipna*s (*injunctions to prevent nuisance and annoyance*), which would not only forbid certain forms of behaviour, but also force the recipient to discharge positive obligations. In other words, they can impose a kind of community service order on people who have committed no crime, which could, the law proposes, remain in force for the rest of their lives.
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/jan/06/law-to-stop-eveyone-everything?CMP=fb_gu


Κατά τ' άλλα, φαντάζομαι ότι χρειάζεται κάποιο μέτρο, κάποια ισορροπία ανάμεσα σε νομοθεσία που δίνει δικαίωμα σε κάθε όργανο της τάξης να σε τρέχει και να σε ταλαιπωρεί και την πλήρη ασυδοσία που επιτρέπει σε κάθε αντικοινωνικό στοιχείο να κάνει δύσκολη τη ζωή των άλλων. Υπερβολικά αυστηροί νόμοι που δεν μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν με απλούς και αποτελεσματικούς τρόπους είναι καταδικασμένοι να βρεθούν στα σκουπίδια αργά ή γρήγορα.


Αν βρω την ώρα, μπορεί να διαβάσω:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...c-freedom-says-former-DPP-Lord-Macdonald.html
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...at-does-Ipna-stand-for-Not-law-and-order.html
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/mike-judge/i-know-im-an-annoying-nui_b_4259902.html


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2014)

Πριν κάνα μήνα, ένα βράδυ σχεδόν μεσάνυχτα που γύριζα σπίτι με το ιχ μετά από μια μέρα ταλαιπωρίας στις εξοχές για δουλειές. Ενώ ήμουνα ένα τετράγωνο από το σπίτι μου και ονειρευόμουν το ζεστό μου κρεββατάκι μου έσβησε η μηχανή (εμ, αφηρημάδα). Στο δευτερόλεπτο, ο από πίσω οδηγός άρχισε να κορνάρει. Και εκεί έκανα ένα πολύ μεγάλο λάθος: κατέβασα το παράθυρο και του είπα άσε μας ρε φίλε (δεν είπα καμία κακή κουβέντα). Η απάντησή του ήταν χυδαιότατο βρισίδι. Κι εκεί έκανα το δεύτερο λάθος. Αντί να σηκωθώ να φύγω, βγήκα έξω και του είπα ότι επειδή είναι βιαστικός και βρωμόστομος εγώ δεν κουνιέμαι από τη θέση μου μέχρι να έρθει η αστυνομία- και κάλεσα την αστυνομία. 
Και λίγο τι γίνεται στην περιοχή και πώς προέκυψε ο αγενής οδηγός: εδώ και κάνα χρόνο έχει ανοίξει απέναντι από το σπίτι μου ένα ημι-παράνομο πολιτιστικό κέντρο (ο Θεός να το κάνει, ή μάλλον ο Αλλάχ, γιατί απευθύνεται στην μουσουλμανική νεολαία της περιοχής). Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι μαζεύονται τα βράδια στην περιοχή κάμποσοι αναιδείς νεαροί και όχι μόνο εγώ αλλά και άλλοι γείτονες έχουμε διάφορες περιπτώσεις που οι νεαροί μας έχουν βρίσει χωρίς αιτία, κάνουν φασαρίες κλπ. Κι όσες φορές έχουμε παραπονεθεί μας έχουν ψάλει χειρότερα και μας κάνουν ζημιές. Ο πίσω μου λοιπόν ήταν από αυτά τα καλά παιδάκια. Τέσπα, για να μην τα πολυλογώ, η αστυνομία ήρθε και το επεισόδιο έληξε, αλλά με βάση τα πιο πάνω εγώ θα μπορούσα να έχω κατηγορηθεί για διατάραξη της ειρήνης του οδηγού, ο οποίος όταν ήρθε η αστυνομία άρχισε να κλαψουρίζει ότι τον έδειρα κλπ. Μάρτυρες δεν είχαμε και ο ένας από τους δυο αστυνομικούς που ήρθαν έκανε δυο-τρεις ατασθαλίες, τις οποίες κατάλαβα μετά που σκεφτόμουν ξανά τι έγινε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2014)

Γι' αυτό κυκλοφορούν πια οι Ρώσοι με μινικάμερες στα παράθυρα των αυτοκινήτων τους.


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2014)

Εδώ που τα λέμε...
Δεν ξέρω πάντως τι εντύπωση δίνω, αλλά μια φορά στο πάρκιγκ του δημαρχείου του Κένσινγκτον ένας τύπος που με έβρισε και μου επιτέθηκε γιατί λέει του πήρα το πάρκιγκ (σε πάρκιγκ ήμασταν, είχε άλλες 100 αδειανές θέσεις και ερχόταν από πίσω μου), ισχυρίστηκε μετά ότι τον έδειρα και ότι μου έσπασε το χέρι για αυτοάμυνα (δεν το έσπασε, απλά το μελάνιασε και το γρατσούνησε).
Κι αναρωτιέμαι πώς γίνεται όλοι αυτοί να σκέφτονται ότι θα τους πιστέψουν άμα πουν ότι τους έδειρα. Τόσο τρομερή και φοβερή μοιάζω;


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

SBE said:


> Μάρτυρες δεν είχαμε


Εννοείς witnesses και όχι martyrs, έτσι; :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γι' αυτό κυκλοφορούν πια οι Ρώσοι με μινικάμερες στα παράθυρα των αυτοκινήτων τους.



Και για να απαθανατίζουν κομήτες και αστεροειδείς που πέφτουν πάνω στα κεφάλια τους. :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2014)

SBE said:


> ...
> Κι αναρωτιέμαι πώς γίνεται όλοι αυτοί να σκέφτονται ότι θα τους πιστέψουν άμα πουν ότι τους έδειρα. Τόσο τρομερή και φοβερή μοιάζω;



Κοίτα, δεν ξέρω αν σου 'χει μείνει τίποτα από εκείνα τα σκίλια, αλλά μια φοβερή και τρομερή εκπαίδευση την είχες, δεν την είχες; ;)


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2014)

Έχεις δίκιο, Δαεμάνε, τα κατάλοιπα της σκληραγωγίας έχουν φαίνεται μείνει και τρομάζουν τους οχτρούς.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 9, 2014)

Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ πού και πότε διάβασα την ιστορία ενός ανθρώπου (Έλληνα) ο οποίος έβγαζε φωτογραφίες μέσα στο μετρό του Λονδίνου - είχε περάσει γενικά τις διακοπές του εκεί φωτογραφίζοντας διάφορα, πλατείες με κόσμο, δρόμους, πάρκα - και ένας κύριος ενοχλήθηκε επειδή, λέει, τρόμαζε την κοπέλα του / γυναίκα του / αρραβωνιαστικά του / κάτι τέτοιο, και έβαλε να τον συλλάβουν (δε θυμάμαι πού τον βρήκε τον αστυνομικό, μάλλον περίμενε να φτάσουν στο σταθμό, αλλά στο αναμεταξύ έγινε φασαρία στο βαγόνι). Τον κράτησαν τον άνθρωπο στη φυλακή, δεν ξέρω για πόσο διάστημα, του πήραν τη φωτογραφική και γενικώς τραβολογήθηκε αρκετά και του φέρθηκαν μάλλον σκαιά, αν τα θυμάμαι σωστά.
ΕΔΙΤ: λάθος τα θυμόμουν, εδώ η αλήθεια.

Οι νόμοι γενικά είναι από λιγάκι έως πολύ τρομακτικοί και τελείως αυθαίρετοι - ό,τι κι αν μας αρέσει να νομίζουμε. Αντανακλούν στο περίπου την κρατούσα ηθική, η οποία αλλάζει με τον τόπο και το χρόνο, και η οποία έχει φαινομενική μονάχα λογική: είναι απλώς ό,τι βολεύει τους κρατούντες την εξουσία. Είναι βίαιη επιβολή κάποιων κανόνων, από όσους έχουν τη δύναμη να τους επιβάλλουν.

Απλά τυχαίνει η ασυδοσία να φαντάζει συχνά ακόμη πιο τρομακτική, επειδή εκεί η βία είναι απρόβλεπτη ενώ στο πλαίσιο του νόμου είναι λίγο πιο προβλέψιμη. Γι' αυτό προτιμάμε να πληρώσουμε το μαφιόζο, ώστε να μη μας σπάσει τα πόδια και να εμποδίσει και τον μαφιόζο της διπλανής πόρτας να το κάνει. Τώρα, αν στην πορεία αναγκαστούμε να φοράμε όλοι άσπρο κολλάρο και να τραγουδάμε "ο θεός σώζει την πατρίδα" χαμογελαστοί ενώ άστεγοι αλκοολικοί πεθαίνουν λίγο πιο πέρα, τι να κάνουμε όλα έχουν ένα κόστος και είναι στη διακριτική μας ευχέρεια να αποφασίσουμε αν θα το πληρώσουμε ή όχι.

Βέβαια προσπαθεί καθένας μας με κάθε τρόπο να φέρει τους νόμους προς τα εκεί που τον βολεύει / αρέσει στον ίδιον. Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είπαμε, είναι η συνισταμένη των προσπαθειών μας, με συντελεστή ισχύος μπροστά από κάθε προσπάθεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ πού και πότε διάβασα την ιστορία ενός ανθρώπου (Έλληνα) ο οποίος έβγαζε φωτογραφίες μέσα στο μετρό του Λονδίνου - είχε περάσει γενικά τις διακοπές του εκεί φωτογραφίζοντας διάφορα, πλατείες με κόσμο, δρόμους, πάρκα - και ένας κύριος ενοχλήθηκε επειδή, λέει, τρόμαζε την κοπέλα του / γυναίκα του / αρραβωνιαστικά του / κάτι τέτοιο, και έβαλε να τον συλλάβουν (δε θυμάμαι πού τον βρήκε τον αστυνομικό, μάλλον περίμενε να φτάσουν στο σταθμό, αλλά στο αναμεταξύ έγινε φασαρία στο βαγόνι). Τον κράτησαν τον άνθρωπο στη φυλακή, δεν ξέρω για πόσο διάστημα, του πήραν τη φωτογραφική και γενικώς τραβολογήθηκε αρκετά και του φέρθηκαν μάλλον σκαιά, αν τα θυμάμαι σωστά.
> ΕΔΙΤ: λάθος τα θυμόμουν, εδώ η αλήθεια.



Αυτό δεν θα μπορούσε να συμβεί σήμερα. Τον λόγο αναλύω εδώ (27/03/2010):



Hellegennes said:


> Το Υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου, αναμένεται να ασκήσει έφεση στην απόφαση του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικαστηρίου περί ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων, για το άρθρο 44 του αντιτρομακρατικού νόμου του 2000, που επιτρέπει στους αστυνομικούς να προβαίνουν σε "stop and search" οποιουδήποτε τραβάει φωτογραφίες σε οποιοδήποτε μέρος. Αναλυτικότερα, το ευρωπαϊκό δικαστήριο έκρινε ότι το άρθρο παραβιάζει κατάφωρα την διακύρηξη περί ιδιωτικής ζωής και προσωπικών δεδομένων, που περιγράφεται στο άρθρο 8*. Ωστόσο, η έφεση δεν προβλέπεται να βγάλει πουθενά, καθώς η προηγούμενη απόφαση ήταν ομόφωνη (με 7 στις 7 ψήφους).
> 
> Μέχρι να εκδικαστεί εκ νέου η υπόθεση, η κυβέρνηση σκοπεύει να συνεχίσει την τακτική, σύμφωνα με την οποία ένας αστυνομικός έχει δικαίωμα να σταματήσει οποιονδήποτε τραβάει φωτογραφίες και να τον ψάξει αυτόν και τα πράγματά του καθώς και τις φωτογραφίες που έχει στην κάμερά του -αν είναι ψηφιακή- ή ακόμα και να την κατάσχει για περαιτέρω έρευνα, αν θεωρηθεί ύποπτος.
> 
> ...


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2014)

stop and search: στα ελληνικά το έλεγε _σταμάτημα και έρευνα_ το πολύγλωσσο φυλλάδιο της βρετανικής αστυνομίας (που είχε πολύ καλή μετάφραση).


----------

